# Gas vented fireplace recommendation



## anonymous1977 (Mar 12, 2021)

Looking for recommendations for a gas vented fireplace which can vent directly from the back rather than going up and out.  Looking for something that can heat a 1200 sq ft space with one family room at 15x15x20 foot high ceiling without breaking the bank. I have looked at Mendota FV45 but cost with installation is around $15k and I am looking for something cheaper. I presently do not have a fireplace.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 12, 2021)

Look at the Heat & Glo line of fireplaces...
Their units can be vented out the back or off the top.


----------



## anonymous1977 (Mar 12, 2021)

This seems more expensive than the mendota. Were you referring to any specific model in this lineup?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 12, 2021)

No particular model. I read rear vent & missed the "break the bank" statement.
Then again, what if YOU did some of the work & left the gas & electrical connections
to the professionals? Every hour the installer is on site is money. 
The installation manuals are very thorough, & basic carpentry skills
& tools are the only things that are needed...


----------



## anonymous1977 (Mar 13, 2021)

How difficult is it to do the framing etc?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 13, 2021)

Not hard at all. Are you bumping it out of the wall to the inside,
or through the wall to the outside?


----------



## anonymous1977 (Mar 13, 2021)

Bumping it in. However I have a wood floor. So I am not sure if the framing would go directly on that. Also I will need to make a hole in the wall to take the venting outside. These are what I am worried about.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 13, 2021)

All the measurements you need are in the install manual.
Find a rear vented unit that appeals to you, go to the website 
& download that particular manual & read it. 
If you think your skills are good enough to measure, drill, cut & 
you have the necessary tools, go for it.
If you have a question about the framing requirements, check back.
We can help you thru the job.


----------



## anonymous1977 (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you for that response. I have the tools available and have done a lot of DIY work including the following attached. The primary reason for success for these projects was someone guided me online and I just followed their direction. I am confident of doing this myself but am tripping up on the following questions. I may need some guidance if I decide to embark on this.

1. How and at what steps do I handle the permit process?
2. How difficult would it be to make a large hole through the siding and take the vent pipe out? I don't know if I have the tools for such a large hole.
3. Can I do framing on top of my wood floors? How do I do so without damaging the floor?
4. So far I have only seen you respond to questions. Would it be ok if I could just enlist your assistance for guidance or do other people post here as well?

These and a number of other questions.


----------



## stevebg4 (Oct 4, 2021)

anonymous1977 said:


> How difficult is it to do the framing etc?


Hi there,

I have similar request since looking to do direct vent fireplace in my living room a  side vent  thru the back and I am DIY'er too. 
My current issue is that  I have a 64 year old brick chimney that has severe spalling everywhere and the fireplace cant be used due to a chimney inspection failed . I thinking to have the entire brick chimney removed since rebuilding entire brick chimney is very expensive from contractors.
@anonymous1977 ,  which direct vent  model did you get or deciding to get ?
I am in Central NJ,  anyone know of a a good fireplace installer recommendation ?

thanks


----------



## stevebg4 (Oct 4, 2021)

stevebg4 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have similar request since looking to do direct vent fireplace in my living room a  side vent  thru the back and I am DIY'er too.
> My current issue is that  I have a 64 year old brick chimney that has severe spalling everywhere and the fireplace cant be used due to a chimney inspection failed . I thinking to have the entire brick chimney removed since rebuilding entire brick chimney is very expensive from contractors.
> ...


Also, I have natural gas and my current fireplace is old , I think its BellFire mfg, and attached is my chimney inspection report for further details


----------



## anonymous1977 (Oct 4, 2021)

stevebg4 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have similar request since looking to do direct vent fireplace in my living room a  side vent  thru the back and I am DIY'er too.
> My current issue is that  I have a 64 year old brick chimney that has severe spalling everywhere and the fireplace cant be used due to a chimney inspection failed . I thinking to have the entire brick chimney removed since rebuilding entire brick chimney is very expensive from contractors.
> ...


I got the heat n glo NNXT model and used wood stove and gas fireplace in oakhurst NJ.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 5, 2021)

anonymous1977 said:


> This seems more expensive than the mendota. Were you referring to any specific model in this lineup?


Mendota is far better than heat n glo! imo


----------



## anonymous1977 (Oct 5, 2021)

Yes but did not match my specific requirements and placement.


----------



## stevebg4 (Oct 12, 2021)

@Fingerlakes Fireplace , which specific Mendota gas fireplace models do you recommend  ?


----------



## stevebg4 (Oct 12, 2021)

furthermore, we want to convert to a gas fireplace  and currently there is a wood burning fireplace in the living room.

Are the direct vent gas fireplaces, the most efficient  ?

Which is the best option,   VENTED , B-VENT, DIRECT VENT or  VENT FREE ?


thanks


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 12, 2021)

stevebg4 said:


> @Fingerlakes Fireplace , which specific Mendota gas fireplace models do you recommend  ?


The biggest one that fits in your wood burning fireplace.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Oct 13, 2021)

stevebg4 said:


> furthermore, we want to convert to a gas fireplace  and currently there is a wood burning fireplace in the living room.
> 
> Are the direct vent gas fireplaces, the most efficient  ?
> 
> ...


Direct vent is the way to go. B vent is also okay, but less efficient. Vent free should be illegal in my opinion. I will not install or service them.


----------

